# Separating Capsules



## BossBrutha (Jan 7, 2013)

I cap all my supplements that I get in powder form so I don't have to deal with the taste.  I typically do quite a few at a time so I don't have to worry about it for awhile.  The most tedious process is separating the empty capsules.  Does anyone know of a method to do this more efficiently rather than just pulling them apart by hand?  It looks like most suppliers sell empty capsules already together.

Also, does anyone have any experience with the "semi-automatic" capping machines on ebay such as this one?  400 Holes Semi Automatic Capsule Filling Filler Capsule Machine Size "0" | eBay

any issue with buying something like this off ebay?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2013)

I got a cap n quick for my sack a milk thiste and I used it twice and talk about a pain in the ass.. Shoot me a pm anyone for it at good price. I don't have enough patience.. But u separate all by hand , use tamper device, and put other half on top . If this is not allowed then erase it ..lol.

400! .. FYI ..If you screw up any in placement in such a large device you will end up starting all over and talk about a mess. Are you in USA ? They sell them also at some vitamin herb stores. Or make your oral powder a liquid supplement and add cinnamon..


----------



## FordFan (Jan 7, 2013)

Google capsulcsn. I think that's how to spell it. They sell caps already separated at great prices. They also have Very nice acrylic machines. You can place empty caps, spread powder, and empty 100 caps in less than 5 minutes with the machine. There are vids of the machines too.

Very nice. I would not waste $20 on a 24 cap machine like I did.


----------

